# pap smear



## SUSRY (Oct 25, 2007)

Please help, I am new to OBGYN and need some help on the Q0091 for medicare.   I know this is a screening code.  What if the patient comes in for a diagnostic pap smear?  What is the code that is the same as Q0091?  We have a covered dx but the office keeps billing a Q0091 with the GA mod.  We are basically collecting the pap and sending it the the lab for processing.  There has to be a diagnostic code we can use, but most of them say with physician reading.  Please let me know.
Thanks,
S. Usry CPC


----------



## coderou (Oct 29, 2007)

*Diagnostic pap*

is part of the E/M code - you are correct Q0091 is for screening pap only.


----------



## clewis23 (Oct 31, 2007)

The diagnosis shows that this is not a screening Pap. Q0091 shows the collection only other codes in HCPCS reflect the Pathologist services.  If an E/M service is appropriate for a separately identifiable event, then you could bill for the separate service.


----------

